# Labs 6 weeks post TT feeling cruddy



## My T and I (May 11, 2015)

Hi there, I am 6 weeks post TT and feel terrible. No energy and just like I've been hit by a truck. Had a TSH, Free T3, and Free T4 done today and the results are as follows.

TSH 2.23 (0.358-3.74)
Free T3 0.83 (0.60-1.81)
Free T4. 13.6 (4.7-13.3)

I am supposed to have an ultrasound where I had the surgery in a couple weeks and I am taking 75mcg of Synthroid.

Unfortunately, living where I do, the closest endocrinologists are a minimum of 2.5 hours away which is fine because I feel I need to be seeing one to make sure we are staying on top of everything and checking all the right things. It's just difficult to know where to start or who to see since I don't really know anyone in any of these places to ask.

I've looked through the lab results folder but still feel clueless. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you all so much.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Did you take your 75mcg Synthroid dose prior to your lab draw?

Your labs show your FT-4 high range and FT-3 low range would would be a conversion issue. You might benefit from reducing your Synthroid to say 50mcg and adding 5mcg of Cytomel daily split in 2 doses 6 hours apart.

Did your doctor say anything about your lack of conversion?

FT-4 and FT-3 should both be 1/2 - 3/4 of range.

When my FT-4 is high range, I feel horrible.

Why did you have your thyroid removed? Cancer?


----------



## My T and I (May 11, 2015)

Dr hasn't said anything. Dr also hasn't done anything but order a TSH. I luckily work in a lab where I can check certain things if it's not too busy. ???? 
Trying to find an endo, just wish I knew someone that saw one of the ones I'll have to drive a good three hours to see before I got started with them so I'd have some input as to choices in which one to see. 
I had a partial thyroidectomy 4 years ago for a tumor and then a total this time when another tumor was found and said to be twice the size of the first one.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, your numbers are way off and do call for the addition of t3 in some way.

I'm sorry you feel crummy. I know how it feels, and it's not fun!


----------



## My T and I (May 11, 2015)

So I am in a panic right now thanks to a radiology tech and my crazy body. I was to have an 8 week follow up ultrasound, ordered by my surgeon. I had that done two hours ago and the tech detected a large growth in the right side. This, after the TT. He left the room after saying way too much and went to consult with the radiologist. He came back in with the radiologist to tell me that they had reviewed together and that the radiologist had already called report over to my surgeon and that my surgeon wanted to see me immediately. I am now here in the waiting room trying to stay calm. This thing they are seeing is measuring over double the size of what that side of my thyroid did when it was previously removed. Any ideas?


----------

